
Show HN: BooksbrowserXYZ – First side project after career change - RikNieu
http://booksbrowser.xyz
======
pseingatl
New based on what? Linking to Amazon because...? Is this just a new way to
browse Amazon?

~~~
RikNieu
This was a learning project for me. I changed careers from doing animation
last year, and used this project to learn coding, React, using webpack, using
linux, Docker, building a api(which reformats an Amazon api), setting up
servers, ect.

Sorry if this is not impressive enough, but I learned a lot making this.

